# AHM acquires Kawanishi N1K Kyofo "Rex" float fighter and other airplane updates



## Tieleader (Nov 8, 2022)

Rob announced that the US Navy has signed off on giving us their Rex fighter for the museum. I don't know any further details other than it will require restoration and will take some time.
"_Rex_" 565 was possibly deployed with the 951st Kōkūtai (Air Group) of the Imperial Japanese Navy (Circa 1944-45). From 1946 to 1982, this rare aircraft was on outdoor display at NAS Willow Grove in Pennsylvania painted grey with nose number 44. In 1982 it was repainted in the more familiar dark green scheme with X-121 painted on the tail. Since then it has been transferred to the *National Naval Aviation Museum* collection in Pensacola, Florida and remains in storage awaiting restoration.
Our PBY Catalina and B-17G are progressing steadily with Gary at American Aero Services in Florida.
We hope to have our SBD Dauntless by December 7th this year. Transpo allowing.
The Fw190F-8 is done, had its first flight and now just awaits the flight certificate before coming to live here in Stow.
Rosie the Rocketeer is now hanging in the museum. She hangs from a winch system so that they can take it down if Rob gets overwhelming urge to fly her.
Also hear rumors about maybe getting a P-47 as well. Unconfirmed, however.
The M-36 tank destroyer is coming along nicely as well.
The Hanoi Hilton display should be done by February for the anniversary.
Guess that's all for now.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

